# Modified Weaver Dunn procedure



## slwelch (Jan 24, 2008)

Please help!  I have an operative report that three coders have come up with three different answers for.  My physician's patient has an acute AC dislocation.  The surgeon performed an open coracoclavicular reconstruction, using a tibialis allograft plus two screws and wiring for reconstruction.  He excised 1 cm of the distal clavicle before attaching the graft.  He called this a modified Weaver Dunn procedure.  Any help appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## jdemar (Jan 31, 2008)

I was told to use 23550 for Weaver Dunn Reconstruction, or 23552 if with autograft.  Since your physician used an allograft, I would try 23552 with a 52 modifier.


----------

